

Empowered Amazon Rep created sales discount in response to Reddit comment - ww520
http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/15c0qj/steam_holiday_sale_day_4/c7l7bor

======
ww520
I've always wondered how can Amazon's customer service be so good. This Reddit
thread just provides some insight.

